# exo-terra light cycle unit



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

anyone have these?
know anything about these?
know where i can get these?


----------



## Brians Ark (Oct 13, 2007)

Do u mean the canopies. I dont use these myself but my friend does and she finds them good. Your local reptile/pet shop might sell them or you can get them online. Exo Terra Compact Top Fluorescent Canopies or you could try ebay. Hope this helps.


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

nope i mean these
Exo Terra - Products: Light Cycle Unit
has a dawn and dusk feature


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

I presume you could order through your local store if they stock Exo Terra items.


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

ok mate never knew that will try =]


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

So long as it's a decent store and the staff are helpful they should at least try to source it for you.

If they stock a certain brand, like Exo Terra, then they should be able to request any item that they produce - Of course, this doesn't mean that they distribute all products globally but at least you'll obtain an answer sooner or later.

If they don't distribute this item in the UK, I don't know why they wouldn't unless it's not cost efficient, then you may have to look to import - I would try the EU first followed by the US to avoid longer shipping times and possible import charges.

EDIT; Give Hemswell Fish Farm a call, they seem to stock the units but the prices seem to be screwed on the site - It seems that you may be pretty close to this store anyway.


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

10009pounds should hope theres summat matter :lol2:


----------



## rogerg12p (Apr 7, 2008)

*not available in uk*

I contacted exo terra and they say that the unit is unavailable in the uk. If anybody finds a european supplier please publish the details. Thanks


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

another cool exoterra product not in the UK :-(


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah like half their stock list


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

there must be enough demand though ?


----------

